# Vorstellung



## quadtom (19 Aug. 2010)

Hallo liebe Leute !
Das ist das erste mal für mich das ich solch einer Community beitrete,aber das was ich bisher so gesehen und gelesen habe finde ich gut und interesant ebenso vielfälltig.Mehr von mir seht ihr in meinem Profil.Habt dank für eure nette Begrüßung.
Ich grüße euch alle machts gut.....ciao...bella

quadtom


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (19 Aug. 2010)

​


----------



## Muli (20 Aug. 2010)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen und ich freue mich schon auf deine Beiträge in diesen 4 virtuellen Wänden


----------



## armin (20 Aug. 2010)

Herzlich Willkommen!


----------



## Mandalorianer (20 Aug. 2010)

*Hey quadtom  

 Hier auf dem schönen Board ,

wünsch Dir viel spass bei uns *


----------



## Q (20 Aug. 2010)

Auch hier von mir ein herzliches *WILLKOMMEN* und viel Spass an Board! Freue mich auf Deine Beiträge. Das mit den Smileys klappt ja schon prima  :thumbup:


----------



## michael54431 (27 Aug. 2010)

Hiho!


----------



## General (9 Sep. 2010)

sei gegrüßt quadtom und viel Spaß hier im Board


----------

